# BMW Group Contributes $1 million for Hurricane Relief



## Monsignor (Oct 22, 2009)

Paul Miller BMW Represent!!! unbelievably proud of my fellow owners and enthusiasts for contributing and supporting. Make all the "...pricks on the inside." jokes you want. #BMWTillDeathDoWePart


----------

